# Ihhhgitt Schwein im Fisch entdeckt



## DER SCHWERE (23 Feb. 2013)

​


----------



## CukeSpookem (24 Feb. 2013)

Endlich Rollmopsschnitzel ohne Gräten !


----------



## Paula1977 (2 März 2013)

das haut rein, endlich mal was anderes.


----------



## vdsbulli (3 März 2013)

Endlich mal SCHWISCH....


----------



## alexkingston (30 März 2013)

Eww whoa thats interesting


----------



## petem_6 (3 Apr. 2013)

Rofl, darf der denn an Fischtagen gegessen werden?


----------

